# Baie geluk Gerhard!



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Damit, gewoonlik het ek die tydskrif al vroeg op die rak. Hierdie maand nog steeds nie. Dit breek sommer my spoed.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dankie Engee.

Wanneer haan ons Gemsbok skiet? Dan skiet jy en ek skryf en neem fotos...:wink:

Grap net.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit klink nou na 'n bakgat plan, sal moet kyk wanneer ek my by die werk kan los woel!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja het die boek nounet gekry hy is laat die maand het eers gou kom inteken sal hom nou gaan lees


----------

